# Need help with find tanganyikan shells in UK



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi guys and gals,

I recently put up a thread about doing a setup like lake tanganykia but have come across a problem of finding these shells Neothauma Tanganyicense in the UK. Would anyone know a source of finding these?

I have found one website but thats in the US.

Many thanks.


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

try cichlidbreeding.com have not bought anything yet thru them but they do have a good selection of shells.gl


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats the only site I have found that do them. And it's not in the UK.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

I got mine from ebay. Escargo shells. Â£4.99 for 26


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

That sounds like a good idea. I really want the shells from the lake to make it more like the habitat but that is certainly an option to think about. Thanks for that


----------



## davespeed3 (Mar 29, 2009)

African Aquatics used to advertise them, I understand that he currently is out of them but may be going to the lake for stock later this year.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for that Dave. I shall give them a call and see what they can do. I shall certainly let you guys know what the outcome is :thumb:


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok, I have called them and they are not doing any tanganykia stock at all, so no shells from the lake. I might end up buying from the states.


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't think the fish are going to mind if you use escargo shells lol I would like to get some tang shells myself but at 2.50 a pop I think that is kinda nuts to spend on a snail shell,that being said yeah it would be cool to have tang shells.gl


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't to sound like I'm being funny but there is over Â£250 worth of juvie fish in the tank so another Â£20 or 30 on shells wouldn't matter to much but I understand what your saying. I had the same thought myself


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

try armkes.com maybe they have some if they are still in bussiness. had to google it to get the right address


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

OK I'll give them a go and see what happens. Thanks.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Nothing from that site. I might just wait and get some from cichlidbreeding.com.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i find big snail shells by the side of the lakes where live. I always save them because one day i jope to get my hands on some local ocellatus......maybe just take a walk around some lakes if ure near any?


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

No lakes near me.

The shells will be tiny, too tiny for our fish that we have. Just going to wait till we upgrade the tank and get the tanganyikan shells from the states.


----------

